# Sign up online or wait?



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

As Tivo seems to possibly getting closer I am wondering if I should wait for the phone call with the 'offer' or do I sign up for the TV and Broadband now with just a standard V box.

I'm just wondering if the online offer of 6 months half price coupled with £65 through Topcashback would be better than what I willl be offered over the phone for signing up including Tivo.

I know it will possibly mean 2 different engineer visits.

Just wondering if anyone else is in a similar situation and wondering what to do.??


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Nobody else in a similar situation of not currently being with VM?

I'm really considering dropping my Sky package right down to just the main channels we watch, never realised before that Sky class 'news' channels as paid for. I always thought they were just FTA.

I'm also wondering what happens with the broadband and phone as I want to keep my number from Sky but get VM broadband without loosing connection, wondered if anyone else had switched from Sky to VM before.

Was going to ask on the VM forum, but that already seems full of people who are calling Tivo crap before it's even launched (Sky employees maybe?)


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

jonphil said:


> I'm also wondering what happens with the broadband and phone as I want to keep my number from Sky but get VM broadband without loosing connection, wondered if anyone else had switched from Sky to VM before.


Are you in a cable area? If so VM will install a cable for BB and a one pair cable for phone, probably only actually one cable in a shotgun configuration. As Sky BB is ADSL your BB service from them won't be affected by the change until you cancel it, though as you are keeping your phone number make sure that the number is transferred the same day as the VM is installed.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Fred Smith said:


> ... though as you are keeping your phone number make sure that the number is transferred the same day as the VM is installed.


Sorry, but no. Do not do that. Number transfers are handled by VM and the customer should _not_ mention the transfer, nor do anything about it themselves, as this will only complicate matters.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks for the answers. I live in a cable area 
So I assume I only advise Sky that I wish to cancel the Broadband or something?
I intend to cancel that part first and cancel the TV once VM has installed everything and it's up and running.
Suppose VM maybe able to advise as I think when my parents and sister moved they had temporary numbers for a while until BT released the number for transfer, as much as I would love to change home phone number to stop cold callers (still get them even being on TPS  ) it would be more complicated to think of all the places I would need to change the number.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

On the other note I think I may wait till next week and see if I get a phonecall.
If they say I can't get the 6 months half price or something I'll see if I can sign up online and call them back with the order ref and tag the Tivo onto it. 
Have to admit I can't wait to pay for 20mb BB and actually get 20mb, instead of the 4mb I struggle with from Sky  trying to watch youtube video's today was like watching paint dry.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Sorry, but no. Do not do that. Number transfers are handled by VM and the customer should _not_ mention the transfer, nor do anything about it themselves, as this will only complicate matters.


If he does not mention the transfer how are VM going to know he wishes to transfer and keep his existing number? Mystic Meg perhaps.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I would mention it to VM  I have seen the bit on the internet that asks that question so I assume it will be on the sale person's crib sheet of questions to ask.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

slight side note: do vm really charge &#163;2 a month for caller id no matter what package?
It's a small thing, but I do like caller id for filtering out the junk calls that TPS is 'supposed' to stop.
If I get a 'you have won a cruise, press the pound key now' again for 10th time I'll scream at TPS as the system just seems a complete waste of time.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Fred Smith said:


> If he does not mention the transfer how are VM going to know he wishes to transfer and keep his existing number? Mystic Meg perhaps.


Yes, of course mention it to VM  The OP implied that _he_ should make sure the number transferred on the same day. I simply meant that VM should handle it themselves. By that I meant that there is no need to call BT and tell them you are changing provider. Unless, of course, you are within a "special offer" contract. In which case you should call to get out of the contract, but still not mention that you are leaving.

Hope that clears things up and sorry for the confusion 



jonphil said:


> slight side note: do vm really charge £2 a month for caller id no matter what package?


Unfortunately, at the moment, yes. I think it's more than that actually 



jonphil said:


> If I get a 'you have won a cruise, press the pound key now' again for 10th time I'll scream at TPS as the system just seems a complete waste of time.


I can't remember the last time I got one of these types (ie junk) calls. Then again, I am XD.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Sky provide the phone line too, oh well I will just have to see how it all works out 

I'm supposed to be XD too, I was when I was with BT but suspect Sky decided to add me to the directory when I switched, the problem got even worse when I used a 'price comparision' site for car insurance and within seconds of getting quotes the phone started rining from insurance companies. 
Won't ever be using those sites again, at least not with a valid number entered


----------



## Muttley1900 (Dec 23, 2008)

jonphil said:


> the problem got even worse when I used a 'price comparision' site for car insurance and within seconds of getting quotes the phone started rining from insurance companies.
> Won't ever be using those sites again, at least not with a valid number entered


The way we have dealt with that type of issue (e.g. trying to get cheaper insurance, getting quotes for double glazing etc etc) is to have the "Weasel" phone.

The "weasel" phone is a cheap pay as you go mobile, with just a couple of pounds credit on it - and that is the number we give out to these people to use. So when we are looking for something, we switch the phone on, listen to their messages etc and then switch the phone off again.

The rest of the time, the "weasel" phone sits in a drawer in the kitchen, switched off and not disturbing anyone


----------

